# different pygo cohab?



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

How successful or unsuccessful have people been when trying to cohab different pygos.

Specifically wondering about a some caribe 3-4 with a large shoal of Reds 6-8 all 3-4 inches

Thoughts?


----------



## cobrafox46 (Jun 2, 2008)

People do it all the time. All Pygos are compatible together!


----------



## lo4life (Aug 12, 2008)

Yup.. Looks pretty sweet also..


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

alrighty then thanks!


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

Im rolling with 10 caribe and 3 reds. Looking for a tern....
Cohabs rule.


----------



## novajaymes (May 30, 2008)

I have never had any problems with keeping them together.


----------



## TheWayThingsR (Jan 4, 2007)

I have 8 reds, 3 caribe and 1 tern. It's a wonderful sight.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

As previously stated... pygos get along with pygos.
I've never seen a mixed pygo tank where there was any discrimination between the species... only individuals regardless of species.

Mix away!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Mix pygos tanks are just that much better to look at. I started with all reds but now have 4 reds and two terns. Keeping my eyes open for some caribe. Would love to have piraya too but those little buggers are expensive heh. No one messes with my big tern. He does the open mouth my spot dance and they back right the heck off.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

Ibanez247 said:


> Mix pygos tanks are just that much better to look at. I started with all reds but now have 4 reds and two terns. Keeping my eyes open for some caribe. Would love to have piraya too but those little buggers are expensive heh. No one messes with my big tern. He does the open mouth my spot dance and they back right the heck off.


Ive got 21 caribas, 15 natteris, and 4 piraya in the same tank for months now, just the usual nipping and damage but no more than a single species pygo tank. just make sure there's enough room, lower water temps, and well fed.


----------



## Kentucky Hillbillie (Jan 17, 2009)

Wow!! What size tamk Mag?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Kentucky Hillbillie said:


> Wow!! What size tamk Mag?


That's what I'd like to know!









Pics???


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

40 pygos?!! now that would be something to see. Hope your tank is huge. We want pics!!


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

mag said:


> Mix pygos tanks are just that much better to look at. I started with all reds but now have 4 reds and two terns. Keeping my eyes open for some caribe. Would love to have piraya too but those little buggers are expensive heh. No one messes with my big tern. He does the open mouth my spot dance and they back right the heck off.


Ive got 21 caribas, 15 natteris, and 4 piraya in the same tank for months now, just the usual nipping and damage but no more than a single species pygo tank. just make sure there's enough room, lower water temps, and well fed.
[/quote]
So long as theres enough space I dont really think you have to lower the temp with pygos.


----------



## nero1 (Jul 26, 2008)

Pics! wanna see pics of that tank! This brings me to ask another question is it possiable for mix pygo's to breed? Cariba and Red?


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

nero1 said:


> Pics! wanna see pics of that tank! This brings me to ask another question is it possiable for mix pygo's to breed? Cariba and Red?


Breed in the same tank? Yes.
Interbreed? No.


----------



## blbig50 (Jan 1, 2009)

I wanna see this so bad. Tank size, Pics????


----------



## Soul Assassin (Nov 21, 2006)

hope its like 300g +, wow what a site that would be! pics please!


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

Hey Mag... you gonna share some pics?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

hope your postn pics mag I see your name in the reading this topic lol. waiting....


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

phone camera and apparently camera shy. sorry for the bad photos but general idea. Most fish are about 5inches long, near 2inches wide gill to gill. by exterior volume calculations it's about 500 gallons, 4 150W halides, 8 flourecents, 3 external ehem bucket filters, etc etc

do you guys use flash on camera on or off, and tank lights on or off, background lights?










































































as not to hijack this thread, to reiterate on thread topic, i think this set up at least suggests mixed pygo co habs are reasonably possible as long as minimal parameters met. I think the more of them in a space, the less paranoid they become and less prone to hurt/cripple one another which leads to less deaths. Havent lost one fish yet. well... havent found any spinal or head parts yet anyways.

that said, i can say the three species do have different characteristics. caribs tend to stay near the bottom and spread out, more jittery compared to nats, whcih tend to stay mid water in a tighter group. the piraya's by comparison are much more independent, paranoid, and prefer dense cover when in idle. But ofcourse the staggard species population. minor size differences probably has some to do with that.

i keep the water temp low just because weather here's sub tropical, in dead of winter, tank temps at 25C, no heaters, just the lights on during the day. fish appear fine with this and didnt see the need to drop in enough heaters for this capacity. My elong is kept at 30C in a 45gl.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

^^ I disagree as to your "Behavioral differences" between the species.

Interesting setup... loads of plants!
Is it really 500 gallons?


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

Was not my intention to generalize on captive pygo cohabs rather it's just an observation of behaviorial patterns displayed in this particular tank for what ever reason. Have kept pygos since '96.

2.5ftx3ftx9ft 505 gallons


----------



## khmerboiRED (Jul 15, 2008)

nice! maybe i'll try to keep different pygos in my tank. I only have reds at the moment.


----------



## Piranha_man (Jan 29, 2005)

mag said:


> *Was not my intention to generalize on captive pygo cohabs rather it's just an observation of behaviorial patterns displayed in this particular tank for what ever reason.* Have kept pygos since '96.
> 
> 2.5ftx3ftx9ft 505 gallons


Huh?


----------



## Ja'eh (Jan 8, 2007)

Looks small for a 500g tank but still a very sweet looking set up.


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

Ja said:


> Looks small for a 500g tank but still a very sweet looking set up.:nod:


i just took the tank dimentions HxDxW=67.5 cubic feet = 504.935 064 94 gallon [US, liquid] as an estimate. May be i calculated wrong.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

that is 110% not 505 gallons


----------



## killycat (Dec 3, 2008)

Interesting setup. Are the caribe more territorial than reds?


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

jamesw said:


> that is 110% not 505 gallons


i dont get it...
7.481 Gallons per cubic Foot 
Height x width x depth = cubic feet
3ft x 2.5ft x 9ft = 67.5cubic feet
67.5 x 7.481= approx 505 gallons
is this not the correct formula?

on the territorial question. in my tank, its possible. the caribes appear to take up the choice real estate, getting the less exposed areas where as the reds dwell in more open territories. but that could just be their preference. i do notice the reds are less shy at feeding time, they will be the first to bite. if one believes they work in groups to secure territories, there's more caribes than reds. there are a few dominant caribe that defend the best areas such as concentration of plants or space near driftwood. similarly 3 of 4 pirayas stay in the same covered areas in close vicinity of one another and in simliar limited choice locations as do dominant caribe but differ in that they venture more frequently always returning to the same place. pirayas defend more vigoriously. none of them are killing one another and no one fish(es) are getting singled out which is good. all fish introduced same time, similar size.


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

yes sorry ur right, i love the setup whatever size it is! what filtration do u use? do u get any water problems? how big are they?


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

jamesw said:


> yes sorry ur right, i love the setup whatever size it is! what filtration do u use? do u get any water problems? how big are they?


its cool i wasnt really sure either...

most fish are about 5 inches from jaw to tail, smallest 4", largest 6"

3 eheim external classic 2260 filters. seperate pump for current flow, seperate pump for above water plant hydration. tank floor surface etc are on a raised platform, underneath which 6 independent sections sealed off. Front face and rear side of tank open channels along the platform to and from each of 6 seperate sections. rear sections intake to the filter, front sections clean water from the filter.

no water problems. 1/4 water change per week. feed them lean raw meats every 3 days, and constant stock of life feeder supply. eventually would like to ween them off raw/live meat for the most part and feed pellets only. The feeder fish and feeder shrimp help clean left overbits .


----------



## thedude8 (Oct 6, 2008)

mag said:


> yes sorry ur right, i love the setup whatever size it is! what filtration do u use? do u get any water problems? how big are they?


its cool i wasnt really sure either...

most fish are about 5 inches from jaw to tail, smallest 4", largest 6"

3 eheim external classic 2260 filters. seperate pump for current flow, seperate pump for above water plant hydration. tank floor surface etc are on a raised platform, underneath which 6 independent sections sealed off. Front face and rear side of tank open channels along the platform to and from each of 6 seperate sections. rear sections intake to the filter, front sections clean water from the filter.

no water problems. 1/4 water change per week. feed them lean raw meats every 3 days, and constant stock of life feeder supply. eventually would like to ween them off raw/live meat for the most part and feed pellets only. The feeder fish and feeder shrimp help clean left overbits .
[/quote]

I am very jealous


----------



## jamesw (Jan 28, 2009)

mag said:


> yes sorry ur right, i love the setup whatever size it is! what filtration do u use? do u get any water problems? how big are they?


its cool i wasnt really sure either...

most fish are about 5 inches from jaw to tail, smallest 4", largest 6"

3 eheim external classic 2260 filters. seperate pump for current flow, seperate pump for above water plant hydration. tank floor surface etc are on a raised platform, underneath which 6 independent sections sealed off. Front face and rear side of tank open channels along the platform to and from each of 6 seperate sections. rear sections intake to the filter, front sections clean water from the filter.

no water problems. 1/4 water change per week. feed them lean raw meats every 3 days, and constant stock of life feeder supply. eventually would like to ween them off raw/live meat for the most part and feed pellets only. The feeder fish and feeder shrimp help clean left overbits .
[/quote]

cool, looks the nuts mate, how much did it cost u in total? on an estimate? i guess its on a solid concreate floor?!!?


----------



## magpirana (Dec 1, 2005)

jamesw said:


> cool, looks the nuts mate, how much did it cost u in total? on an estimate? i guess its on a solid concreate floor?!!?


yea i love it, fall asleep on the couch 2-3 times a week watching them at night. The tank/stand/lights/filters/pumps/plumbing/airation/rocks/plants/drift wood just under 8kUSD, and yes haha on concrete floor, no basement. waited 5 years to build this tank. my only regret is not making it bigger.


----------

